

Firefox Keyboard Shortcuts You Probably Don’t Know About - michjeanty
http://www.jeetblog.com/incredible-firefox-keyboard-shortcuts/

======
raju
Some interesting ones, but nothing new for me. Here are a few I find myself
using a lot -

1\. Ctrl+Shift+D - Bookmark all tabs

2\. Not a shortcut per-se, but handy nonetheless - Go to any search engine
(Google, Amazon), right click on the search text field and select "Add a
keyword for this Search". A dialog pops up, anything works for the name, say
Google. For the keyword put say "g". Store it somewhere, I put mine in a
folder called Shortcuts, but anything works. Now, the next time you want to do
a Google search, hit Ctrl-l (thats "l" as in "length", and Ctrl-l puts your
cursor in the address bar). Type g followed by what you are searching for.
Firefox submits your search to Google!

3\. Just start typing on a webpage for Quick search. I dont know of moving
forward or backwork with this, but its useful to find the first occurrence of
a word. If the highlighted word happens to be a link is a link, hitting enter
activates the link. This is handy for "Login" links.

~~~
raju
[Edit - Remembered one more]

4\. Ctrl-H shows the History side bar

